# Last trip as a single man!



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Well here's what's going on in my life :lol: This Saturday Sept. 15, I am getting married to my sweetheart!










Reception is at the Provo Library if any ya'll wanna show up with presents :O•-: Anyways this past weekend was my last chance to get out and fish as a bachelor. Thus, I set off to find some fish to have a bachelor's party with.

I went to a river here in Colorado that is becoming notorious for large Cutts. This particular stretch of the river is artificial fly/lure only and it is also strictly catch and release. I arrived Friday evening to a plethora of fly fisherman. They were all over the river... :roll: Oh well...I decided to hike farther downstream away from the crowds and fish up-river. Hopefully, the brisk coming fall weather would drive some of them away.

I usually start fishing with a rapala of sorts and then move on to other things. Today however I started with jigs. This river is quick and DEEP. Today the river was a bit off colored, but I had visited it when it was crystal clear and I made mental notes. I noted how the big fish seemed to be right on bottom, and I noted the holes they held in.

But this is what came to play...










and then this...










lil fellas :? hmmm I could not keep these guys off my line. I knew there were bigger fish, but felt like the dinks were inhaling the jig before the big boys had a chance to see it.

I finally decided to switch to a bigger hook and put on a gulp minnow. How cool are gulps you ask? Das es muy cool  I casted across river into a deep hole that had some overhanging trees. I remembered seeing something larger surface there from my past trips. The bite was light and took a little coaxing, but the results were favorable










As I worked my way upstream I ran into the crowd again. One particular guy was disturbed by my lack of a fly rod and had the ranger at the state park come check me out. A minor annoyance, but I shrugged it off and continued fishing in the sea of people.



















This was about average for the Rainbows being caught. Pretty speckles on most of them.










This was about average for the Cutts










Sundown came quick and the briskness of fall was setting in...FELT GREAT! I fished until I couldn't see anymore then decided I would come back in the morning.

I arrived right with the sunrise the next morning. I was pleasantly surprised to find that I was the only one on the river  This was therapeutic. I love fishing rivers not only because of the fish, but because it is a refresher to the soul. It gives opportunity for the spiritual to meet the natural. The fish are a big bonus though :lol:










I had a ball. The fish were eager to eat and aggressive to hit. Life is good 



















Bows are fun, but I can't get over the Cutts




























It was a great way for me to prepare for my wedding and my bride. I am so excited to start the next chapter of my life with the woman I love...plus she's fine with me going fishing  (winner)

Oh and I also caught this guy in a river this past week. Not really used to seeing lakers. He was super long and super skinny...I almost thought it was a small pike while reeling it in. Just thought I'd share 



















this life is short, so live it well


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great report jer. Congrats on the nice looking fish and more importantly, the catch of your life!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Great report jer. Congrats on the nice looking fish and more importantly, the catch of your life!


+1001 Getting married is the best thing I have ever done! I took her fishing right away and never looked back.

Congratulations!


----------



## jasonwayne191 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice pics and congrats on the future wife.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats, Jer.

Great report! Those cutts are beauties. What a find to hit a laker in a river too.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on getting married also awesome report and photos thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Remember this one item. They are all fine with you fishing and hunting until you say I DO!!!!!!!! Just wait young man and see what the next 5 years bring.  


PS- Nice fish and congratulations.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

nice fish, here is to many years with you other catch!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

MJ73 said:


> Remember this one item. They are all fine with you fishing and hunting until you say I DO!!!!!!!! Just wait young man and see what the next 5 years bring.


Yep. o-||


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweetness, that's an awesome report with some great pics!


----------

